# Pup wont stop whining and barking when in the crate



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

Yay I just got a phone call from my girlfriend who says jackson our 10 week old pup wont stop whinning and barking when she put him in the crate. She doesn't want him to sleep in the bed due to the chance of him making a mistake, but on the same token she wants him to be quite and the only way according to her that he'll be quite is if she lets him sleep in the bed with her. She also insist on letting jackson sleep in a dog bed and the only time he goes in the crate is when we leave, at night occasionally, and when he doesn't use the bathroom (her idea), I assuming as punishment. Even tho I strongly disagree with her from everything that I read on here she just wont listen and her excuse is I've house trained and crate trained dogs before. 
I told her to just ignore him and try to put the crate in another room so she can go to sleep. Well she called back telling me that he hasn't stopped and that it's been roughly 20 mins or so. I honeslty don't know what to do to help her and to stop jackson from whinning when he is in the crate.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Pay no attention to him and let him whine. It may seem cold but he will just fall asleep sooner or later. If he whines and she gets up or talks to him well he is going to associate that with a way to get attention.


----------



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea I know I've told her not to give him any attention but with me working 3rd shift and her being at home at nights I can only hope that she listens.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cover the crate with a blanket .. And he should stop it may take a few minutes ... But he will eventually stop. The pup has to get used to being crated if you don't let him bark it out he will never stop ....


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

A puppy that age cannot 'hold it' all night and needs to be taken outside to relieve itself.
Tell her puppyhood doesn't last long and she's in training for a human baby where you have sleep deprivation for the at least the first couple of years... ;>)
Julie K


----------



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok I will most certainly try that if this weekend comes around and he's still doing the samethings. Anymore help will be grately appreciated. Thankyou SadieBlues and Coletrain


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Julie K said:


> A puppy that age cannot 'hold it' all night and needs to be taken outside to relieve itself.
> Tell her puppyhood doesn't last long and she's in training for a human baby where you have sleep deprivation for the at least the first couple of years... ;>)
> Julie K


Julie K does have a point. A 10 week old will only be able to hold it's bladder for a maximum of 3 hours. Rule of thumb is months old plus 1. So 10 weeks +1 is 3 hours. Tell your gf she will be sleep deprived but don't laugh as you hang up the phone. That will just start a fight when you get home.


----------



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok cool dude. But I think she actually has it a little bit easier than me right now haha dont tell her I said that but no she's not working right now and I'm processing to start another job a nuclear power plant so I've been getting 3 to 4 hrs a day. But you know she does have to take care of the pups so it's even i guess. Well it's officale my girlfriend put the pup in the bed with her. ARGH I guess I'm going to have to do it over the weekend myslef. I really don't know what giving in is going to accomplish. I mean why would she put him in the bed knowing that he is going to use the bathroom atleast 2 or 3 times a night. I don't know but maybe she's thinking that he'll be an outside dog during the day and then a indoor dog at night, you know I really don't ahve a problem with that. I just want to make sure that I raise him right and that he has a happy fun life, and also gives me and her many enjoyable memiors. AGHHHHHH


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All of my dog sleep in bed with me. Vendetta wakes me up when she has to go potty. It is really cold around here so I use those potty pads she does her business then it is back to bed we go. She is crate trained and does very well in one too.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

forst off puppies have very weak bladders once they gotta go they gotta go! i remember taking onyx out any time between 2 and 5 am to go potty make sure the puppy doesn't eat or drink anything before it goes to sleep this will help. you need to gtet the puppy to like the crate put some peanut butter in a kong and only give it to the puppy while it is in the crate. all the puppies favorite things should be given while the puppy is in the crate. this will help the puppy associate the crate with everything good. it is a bad idea leaving the puppy in a crate all night hoping thaqt will be the spot the accident will happen first dogs hate going to the bathroom where they sleep and if they are forced to i have known some cases where the dog will eat its own bathroom to clean its bedding area not so good if you ask me. if you have a puppy you must wake up at unreasonable hours to take it out to go potty if you think the crate is a place for accidents then you will have a very hard time properly potty training the puppy like i said at leastan hour before you put him to sleep make sure there is no fod or water this helps a lot but does not mean you still don't have to take the puppy out. when the puppy whines in the crate ignore it untill the whining stops once it stops reward the puppy. if you let hime out when he whines he will learn to whine for an even longer amount of time until you let him out. the crate shouldbe a place where a dog or puppy feels safe and a place where they want to rest. it is also great if your dog or puppy gets badly injured or sick you can put them in the crate for safety reasons when you leave. don't use the crate for punishment and dont assume this is a reaspnable place for accidents!good luck!


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

#1 Crate...check
#2 Feeding and watering schedule (I feed @ 5-6am and then pm, water until 8pm.)
#3 Pups pee/poo a lot get used to that. Anytime time they ate/drank start watching.
#4 Kong w/ treats is the pacifier for the teething baby. Give in the crate.
#5 Whining for nothing (water bottle/squirt gun) w/ the command quiet when u squirt...don't overuse or it won't work anymore eventually you won't need the water.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Khymera-B said:


> #1 Crate...check
> #2 Feeding and watering schedule (I feed @ 5-6am and then pm, water until 8pm.)
> #3 Pups pee/poo a lot get used to that. Anytime time they ate/drank start watching.
> #4 Kong w/ treats is the pacifier for the teething baby. Give in the crate.
> #5 Whining for nothing (water bottle/squirt gun) w/ the command quiet when u squirt...don't overuse or it won't work anymore eventually you won't need the water.


crate, something inside that smells like mom or dad-sock-shirt-something.
food till 5 pm in my opinion3 feedings 7 am 1 pm then at 430 pm

absolutly no water after 5 pm if you go to bed around 9 or 10 pm. then wake at 6 or 7 am and lots of play time outside even if its freezing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone has given you good advice. Covering the crate works best. I crate train all my pups before they leave and what I do is cover it and ignore them. You can not use a crate as punishment if you want to also contain with it the dog will get mixed signals and then learns to dislike the crate. I start crate training at 4 weeks old leaving them with out mom in the crate for and hour or so a few times a day. I put papers on one end and a blanket at the other. Alot of people will say this teaches you dog its ok to go potty in the crate but I have never had this problem with a single dog. Once they get big enough to hold it I remove the paper and they wait to be let out. It takes my pups about a week to learn and at 5 weeks old right now everyone is quite and peacefully in there crate. Add toys and chewies for entertainment and this also helps if the crate is a bit stressfully on the pup.

Yelling at them or telling him no or be quite is giving him attention, so no talking just leave him be.

Also when pups get separated from the litter they get lonely since they are used to always having litter mates so a puppy safe stuffed animals can help with company.

Crate training can test your patience but it shouldn't last long.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any pup being put in a crate is going to whine till they figure out that it is getting them nowhere.
I would put your pups favorite toy in there or something to chew on to help alleviate his stress.
Like someone else stated to..putting something in the crate also with your gf scent on it.
Covering the crate works also.
She just needs to learn how to ignore him when he does this. Hollering at him to shut up or be quiet is not going to work b/c the pup is still getting the attention it is whining for whether it is positive or negative attention. It is still some sort of attention either way.
It is still a pup and you cannot punish a young one for going to the bathroom during the night, esp. one to young to hold it's bladder. She will have to get up and take him out, whether she likes it or not. All comes along with owning a pup. 
If she is using the crate for a punishment factor..then the pup will resist being put in it, but you are also confusing the pup also. Not good. She needs to read a book on proper crate training.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

I always try to wear out the pup or dog before bed time (walks and playing)so they want to sleep also with a new pup put the kennel by the your bed for a couple on nights and see if that helps.. And like they said you have to let out every 3 to 4 hours for potty...


----------

